# New Netflix 1.3 works on Honeycomb tablets...



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/20/download-netflix-version-1-3-works-on-honeycomb-tablets/


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Now that the Xoom is supported I'm going to buy a subscription.


----------



## andr0id23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been waiting forever for this. Must have been all my threats to Netflix about cancelling my sub 
Works great tho. Now gimme skype video and 3.2 and I'll be happy for awhile.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait to pick up my Xoom. Watching Netflix on my TB can be difficult at times... down right a pain in the ass!


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Streaming Netflix to the Xoom and connecting to TV via HDMI is winning!


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Works great other than it constantly telling me there's an update. Pulled mine from a thread over at the other site

Does anyone have a working link for this. Apk?


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

"Joshjunior said:


> Works great other than it constantly telling me there's an update. Pulled mine from a thread over at the other site
> 
> Does anyone have a working link for this. Apk?


http://db.tt/9Jg4LSHI

Here is the link for the new Netflix for r xoom. Have fun, it works great for me.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------

